

Boston Dynamics:  Changing Your Idea of What Robots Can Do - picomancer
http://www.bostondynamics.com/

======
picomancer
I submitted this after seeing a video of their WildCat robot:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE3fmFTtP9g](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE3fmFTtP9g)

